# SP-10 or Browning Stalker?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I am planning on buying a ten gauge this summer. For the people that shoot one of these guns what do you suggest? Im leaning towards the SP-10, the Browning's seem like there are to many spring's in the action that would make it jam.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster3,
I've shot both the SP-10 and the Browning can't say that one functioned better than the other. The only reason I went with the SP-10 is that it is easier to tear apart and it is also similar in feel to my 1100 which I shoot for skeet and sporting clays. I think they are both good choices.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I forgot to mention recoil as a facture. Pump guns kick pretty hard with heavy loads out of the ten.


----------



## Jcraub79 (Feb 28, 2003)

hey guys. I too have shot both the browing and remington aouto tens. they bothe performed well. with either guns i would buy the synthetic stocked versions. recoil was no where near as bad as my short barelled double ten with eitehr gun. i think i would lean towards the remington though. for me it handled better and the stock permitted a better grip for me plus the chokes area bit cheaper. i hope this helps some


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have just purchased a bgh 10 in the mossy oak break up pattern. I have been out crow hunting with it and it doesn't kick that bad. So far I really like it. One of my friends has a 10 pump and he says it kicks pretty hard.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I shoot the SP-10 now, I used to shoot the BPS10, the reason I went to the SP-10 was because of "recoil headaches" from the hard kicking shotguns I used to shoot. The gun I shoot now is the 26" barreled SP-10 that has been Pro-Ported by Magna-Port and has had the forcing cone lengthened. The gun feels like a 3" 12 ga. 1100 rem. when you fire it, the trade-off is the noise to the people around you. It may be too loud. I had one guy tell me that it looks like a top fuel dragster when the flames hit the ports. Either way, I can shoot all I want and recoil is not a factor. The BPS10 is a terrific shotgun also, I have not shot the Gold10. The SP-10 is very similar in fit to my 11-87 as someone else in this post said.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd get the SP 10 with the longest barrel avaiable. I have the older ithca version with a 32 or 34 inch barrel ( I can't remember which and I'm too lazy to go downstainrs and look) because of the better balance and smoother swing with the longer barrel. I wouldn't have it ported they don't kick that much and the noise of a ported gun will make you and especially anyone who hunts next to you miserable.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

I had the same problem. I posted on other forums and asked alot of questions before I finally bought the SP-10 in mossyoak break up. I was told the SP-10 is a true workhorse and Remington had recieved the patent from Ithaca on their old MAG-10. This was and still is a proven workhorse.
Nothing against Browning, they just have the track record yet behind there auto 10.


----------

